# Construir Retornos para musicos



## Arion (Feb 1, 2007)

Buenas... soy un músico, y quisiera que me puedan indicar que cosas necesito para contruir una serie de retornos o monitores, las cajas es lo de menos, pero los elementos (aparte de las bobinas o como se llamen) que mas necesito? o tienen un esquema de como hacer?? quisiera que tengan conexión XRL (Canon) y me indiquen las 3 entradas del canon.

Gracias...


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 2, 2007)

Lo primero deberias especificar mas lo que realmente necesitas. En principio, para lo que detecto que puedes necesitar es una mesa que disponga de dos o tres auxiliares, para así poder obtener los retornos necesarios. En cualquier mesa profesional lo que encontraras será el envío de master y luego una serie de entradas y salidas auxiliares.
Utilizando las salidas, asignas lo que quieres enviar a través del pote aux de cada canal y esa salida directamente al amplificador de monitores.  

No te compliques ya que todo es mucho mas sencillo


----------



## Arion (Feb 2, 2007)

Pedonenme, talvez debí ser mas explícito.

Tengo una mesa Beringher Xenix 2442FX, y un amplificador Europower EP2500, luego 2 parlantes Peavey Sheffield (o algo así).

El asunto es que los músicos de la iglesia necesitan un retorno, y la vedad es que no se como construir uno, osea, que tipo de parlante se necesita y que integrado o como se llame se le pone. Por eso agradecería que me indiquen como se arma un retorno.

Otra, las salidas auxiliares (para retorno) van conectadas a un amplificador, no? osea, un amplificador para el general y otro para los retornos, no?

Disculpen la ignorancia, soy mùsico, pero también curioso...saludos...


----------



## Dano (Feb 2, 2007)

Si quieres armar un retorno simple vas a precisar un amplificador mas con sus correspondientes bafles(Ej: tipo cuña)
Primero conectas el mixer como iria normalmente, luego de las salidas aux conectas segundo amplificador que va a ir a los retornos.
Como veras el mixer tiene unos potenciometros que dicen aux en cada canal son esto controlaras la mezcla secundaria aux y el master aux esta debajo del procesador de efecto.
Si necesitas algo mas pregunta que te intentare contestar.

Saludos


----------



## Arion (Feb 2, 2007)

Ahora, como debo soldar los parlantes del retorno? que tipo de parlantes necesito? 

Gracias por la información (Arion apuntando los datos)


----------



## Dano (Feb 2, 2007)

Arion dijo:
			
		

> Ahora, como debo soldar los parlantes del retorno? que tipo de parlantes necesito?
> 
> Gracias por la información (Arion apuntando los datos)



Soldar que? no entiendo


----------



## Arion (Feb 4, 2007)

Osea:

Sabes lo que es un retorno? son pequeños parlantes que se coloca en el escenario para que los músicos se escuchen.

Ahora, para construir eso necesito:

1. parlantes ¿que tipo o marca me recomiendan?

2. En los parlantes mas grandes, al desarmarlos hay una especie de resistencias o no se como llamarles que dicen omhios, pero hay 2 unidos, uno dice 15 y el otro 25...para el retorno, se necesita esas resistencias o como se llame?

3. Los parlantes necesitan agudos? que tipo de agudos? que marca me recomiendan o mas usan uds?

4. al soldar el cable que va a la bobina, necesita un crossover o algo para que no lo reviente??

Les envio un archivo adjunto para explicarme.


----------



## Dano (Feb 5, 2007)

Arion dijo:
			
		

> Osea:
> 
> Sabes lo que es un retorno? son pequeños parlantes que se coloca en el escenario para que los músicos se escuchen.
> 
> ...



Primero: Si se lo que es un retorno.

Segundo: Marca de bafle te aconsejo JBL DAS, te en cuenta que sean tipo cuña

Tercero: Siempre es bueno tener agudos en los retornos ya que aumenta la claridad de sonido, en agudos te recomiendo JBL

Cuarto: Si a los parlantes los vas a tratar a maxima potencia es bueno tener un crossover para mejorar la calidad de sonido pero si los retornos no van a ser tan "profesionales" no creo que los necesites

Saludos


----------



## Arion (Feb 6, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Si quieres armar un retorno simple vas a precisar un amplificador mas con sus correspondientes bafles(Ej: tipo cuña)
> Primero conectas el mixer como iria normalmente, luego de las salidas aux conectas segundo amplificador que va a ir a los retornos.
> Como veras el mixer tiene unos potenciometros que dicen aux en cada canal son esto controlaras la mezcla secundaria aux y el master aux esta debajo del procesador de efecto.
> Si necesitas algo mas pregunta que te intentare contestar.
> ...



En mi mesa de mezclas hay 4 salidas aux... es en cualquiera de estas que le puedo meter el otro amplificador para los retornos???


----------



## Dano (Feb 7, 2007)

Efectivamente

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 12, 2007)

Tu estas hablando de monitorización. 

Cada salida Aux. precisa de su amplificador y altavoz. Una opción que tienes es comprar monitores autoamplificados, de esos que tienen el amplificador incorporado en la caja.

No te compliques armando cajas si eres músico. Creo que tienes unos behringer que son muy economicos y te haran la función


----------



## Arion (Feb 16, 2007)

Gracias por lo de "económico" tecnicdeso... DDD

En realidad son de la iglesia, pero una pregunta, la mezcladora tiene 4 salidas aux, significa que solo puedo colocar 4 retornos???


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2007)

Y para que quieres mas de 4 retornos? SI es para una iglesia no precisa mucho mas que dos salidas. SI en cada una de las salidas le puedes colocar mas de un amplificador

Saludos


----------



## crazysound (Mar 20, 2008)

Arion dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por lo de "económico" tecnicdeso... DDD
> 
> En realidad son de la iglesia, pero una pregunta, la mezcladora tiene 4 salidas aux, significa que solo puedo colocar 4 retornos???



Hola Arion, soy sonidista, yo te puedo dar una mano.

El que tengas 4 aux no significa que solo puedas usar 4 monitores, quiere decir que podés hacer hasta 4 mezclas. En cada mezcla podés conectarle la cantidad de amplificador que necesites, y consecuentemente todas las cajas (monitores) que quieras. La 2442 solo tiene 4 aux que generalmente usas uno para enviarle señal al efecto. Además el amplificador que tenés trabaja hasta con 2 ohms, es decir que le podés conectar hasta 4 cajas por canal.
A propósito, qué tal anda tu equipo Behringer?

Cualquier "duda" no "dudes" en consultar....


----------



## Selkir (Mar 20, 2008)

Si tienes algo de presupuesto te aconsejo pillarte unos bafles autoamplificados.
Yo soy tecnico y músico tambien en una iglesia y he llegado a la conclusión que es el mejor sistema. Yo utilizo el SMR100 y el SMR300; SMR100 para voces y SMR300 para instrumentos.

El SMR100 está por unos 300€ y el otro pues no me acuerdo, pero el precio puede variar dependiendo de donde lo compres.


----------



## Selkir (Mar 25, 2008)

Aprobechando este hilo hago yo una pregunta:

¿Alguien tiene el esquema de hacer unos retornos por auricular?

La cuestión es que yo soy tecnico en una iglesia y el sitio donde están los musicos es todos de marmol y me rebota mucho el sonido, y me cuesta bastante controlarlo.

La cuestión es que tengo 5 musicos (a los que les pondria auriculares), que para estos tengo 3 retornos, y las voces van por el 4º retorno y salen por un autoamplificado.

Pero la cuestión del problema son los musicos, que se quieren escuchar, se suben el volumen de sus amplificadores y no los puedo controlar.

¿Hay algún circuito para esto? Con algún tipo de ditribuidor (una misma señal de intrada --> varias salidas) creo que me iria bien.

No se, espero buestras opiniones.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dano (Mar 25, 2008)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> Aprobechando este hilo hago yo una pregunta:
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene el esquema de hacer unos retornos por auricular?
> 
> ...



Podrías diseñar algo con unos TDA por ejemplo el archiconocido TDA2003, armas 5 y a al entrada de cada TDA le colocas un pote para que cada musico le de la potencia que le guste.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 25, 2008)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> ...Pero la cuestión del problema son los musicos, que se quieren escuchar, se suben el volumen de sus amplificadores y no los puedo controlar...


Cambiales el nombre por "Grupo Babel"  ;-)


----------



## Selkir (Mar 26, 2008)

He buscado el datasheet del TDA2003. ¿con el esquema que se presenta ahi me serviria?

Subo el datasheet por si lo quereis ver.


----------



## Dano (Mar 26, 2008)

Sería bueno que a la entrada de cada TDA le agregues un pote LOG de 100k para que cada musico tenga su propio volumen.

Saludos


----------



## pablolec (Feb 25, 2014)

yo tengo un problema... que al conectar estos dos bafles solo funcionan los graves, quiero entender que se reompio el driver.. pero el circuito interno no lo entiendo, no se para que son los dos bobinados esos y no se si son potenciados. SI ME PUEDEN AYUDAR SERIA MUY BUENO. GRACIAS! LAS FOTOS SON DEL CIRCUITO Y LA OTRA ES DEL WOOFER QUE TIENE.


----------



## crimson (Feb 25, 2014)

Hola pablolec, bienvenido al Foro. No son potenciados, son pasivos. ¿Mediste a ver si el driver tiene continuidad? Convendría que saques una foto de la parte inferior de la plaqueta, para poder ver cómo son las conexiones del divisor.
Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Feb 26, 2014)

no, no probe continuidad,deberia hacerlo...foto que plaqueta decis? de la que esta en la foto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2014)

pablolec dijo:


> no, no probe continuidad,deberia hacerlo...foto _*que plaqueta decis*_? de la que esta en la foto?



Ver el archivo adjunto 106175


   ​


----------



## pablolec (Feb 26, 2014)

bien...me fijo y veo qcomo sigue esto.


----------



## pablolec (Feb 27, 2014)

ahh otra cosita, tengo una consola american pro grey12 y una potencia luxell de 400w y estos dos monitores (retornos), quisiera saber si puedo, conectar un cable desde el auxiliar a la potencia y luego de la potencia sacarlo por la pachera (o mangera) y desde la pachera conectar los retornos en paralelo que estaran en el escenario....Esta conexion debe ser en el AUX prefader o postfader? GraciaS!!!!!!


----------



## crimson (Feb 27, 2014)

Hola pablolec. ¿Tu idea es sacar la salida de los monitores de escenario por el envío del snake (manguera)?
Te va a pasar algo que se llama "acople electrónico". Va a haber realimentación por capacidad parásita entre la salida de parlante (que puede tener 40V de pico con facilidad) y las entradas de micrófono (con una sensibilidad de 4 a 20mV). Los retornos van por su lado y las entradas por otro. Con respecto a dónde tomar la señal del retorno depende: si es de micrófonos se toma pre-fader, porque vos así podés atenuar al músico   en la salida de programa sin que éste se avive. Si es de música como para un conjunto de danzas, conviene post-fader, porque si tenés que buscar un tema, sonaría en el escenario y no en la sala, creando confusión. ¿Para cuando la foto del impreso del crossover?
Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Feb 27, 2014)

crossover no tengo...entonces no se como hacer la conexion...que hago? mando el auxiliar por el "snake" y en el escenario recien le aplico potencia y lo mando a los bafles retornos (monitores)? disculpa que sea tan molesto y te agradezco las respuestas y atencion.

Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Feb 27, 2014)

Hola pablolec, no es molestia, para eso estamos. Exactamente es así: de la mesa de mezclas sacás el envío (pre o post según te convenga) y lo mandás por el snake al escenario. Allí está la potencia que alimenta a los retornos. Del snake a la entrada de la potencia (bajo nivel) y de la potencia a los retornos de escenario (alto nivel) así no tenés problemas de oscilaciones raras. El crossover del que te pedimos la foto de la parte de abajo es éste:
Ver el archivo adjunto 106175
Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Feb 28, 2014)

QUE BUENO! Y QUE CLARA LA RESPUESTA...

EN LA IMAGEN DE LA CONSOLA ESTAN LOS plug de los AUXILIARES (2 PRE Y 2 POST), AHORA ME INTERESARIA SABER ES: 

PARA QUE SIRVE TODO LO QUE ESTA ABAJO DE ESTOS?(Los RCA, las entradas plug L y R, perillas de ganancia de "returns", otra perilla de gain, perilla de HF, perilla de LF,aux1,aux2,aux3,aux4,BAL y los faders azules), esos son los BUSES? como hago la conexion para agrupar varios canales y manejarlos en esta consola? 

Para no gastar el uso de un auxiliar tenia ganas de sacar los retornos por esas dos salidas plug que dice. "MONITOR L y R".

MIX INSTERT: sirva para conectar otra consola?

QUE ES EL P/B LEVEL? Y EL P/B replace mix?

QUE FUNCION CUMPLEN LOS BOTONES "AFL"?

la consola es una american pro grey12

gracias!!


----------



## crimson (Mar 1, 2014)

Hola pablolec, habría que ver cómo está conectada tu consola, ¿tenés el manual? Si lo podésescanear y subir al Foro estaría bueno, así te puedo contestar con más detalle. 
En general, las entradas RCA y los Jack marcados L y R con para entradas de música provenientes de algún reproductor o PC. A diferencia de las que tienen fichas Cannon de micrófono, éstas tienen canales estéreo.
Las perillas de ganancia de "return" se usan cuando usás un efecto, tipo una cámara de reverberancia. Por un auxiliar post mandás la señal y vuelve eleco por el "return" al sistema. ¿Porqué un "post" y no un "pre". Porque si en un momento bajás el master para anular ese canal, quedaría sonando el eco en la salida. Como el "post" baja con el master, al bajar el canal baja también su eco.
La perilla de gain establece la cantidad de amplificación del canal. Si le das poco no se escucha y si le das mucho distorsiona (lo ves cuando se enciende el LED de "peak"). HF es High Frequency = Agudos y LF es Low Frequency = Graves. Los auxiliares te sirven: Los pre = retorno de escenario y los post= efectos o retorno de música para bailarines en escenario. Bal = balance, para mandar la señal a la salida izquierda o a la derecha. Probablemente tenga Grupos (1-2) (3-4) estos grupos sirven para cuando tenés una batería, por ejemplo. Suponete que todos los mics de la batería (bombo, drive, hi-hat, overhead, tom,etc) los ubicás en los canales 1-2 - 3 - 4 -5 -6 y 7. Estos canales, en vez de mandarlos a la salida, los mandás al grupo 1-2. Vas a tener en la consola un par de faders marcados "Group 1-2", que llevan entonces su señal a la salida. Con este truco podés subir o bajar el volumen de la batería completa moviendo solamente 2 fader y no 7 u 8 si estuvieran directo a la salida.
Los retornos de escenario salen por los auxiliares pre, las salidas Monitor son para tener un par de baffles en donde estás operando, sólo monitorean la salida general de programa, no cada canal individual.
Los P/B son los playback, hay que ver cómo están conectados en tu mixer, no es algo normalizado.
AFL significa "After Fader Listen" o escucha después del control de volumen, Es una especia de "post".
Fijate si tenés el manual así te doy más detalles.
Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Mar 1, 2014)

Gracias! mmm no tengo el manual porque compre la consola usada...estoy dando vueltas todo para encontrar el manual en iternet pero no exitste ni en la pagin oficial de american pro...te puedo mandar mas fotos para que entiendas mejor cuales son mis dudas, pero ocupan mucho asi que si tenes un mail te las puedo mandar y me das una mano. 
Otra cosa, la consola en ningun lado tiene la funcion "group 1-2" no sabes como es que puede aparecer? o sera que no lo tiene?


----------



## crimson (Mar 1, 2014)

Mail no podemos:

2.3 Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados.

pero si sacás unas buenas fotos, con detalle, por ahí algo podemos hacer.
Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Mar 1, 2014)

mmm...ok es que las fotos no las puedo subir por lo que ocupan...veo que hago


----------



## crimson (Mar 1, 2014)

Las fotos no deben ocupar más de 1024 x 1024 pixeles. Podés descargar la foto a tu PC. Si tenés Corel Photo Paint buscás Imágen = nuevo muestreo y te vas a pixeles y le das el número que necesitas (1024) y se acomoda solo. Si no, le hacés click con el boton derecho = abrir con = paint Una vez abierta Imagen = expandir o contraer y vas tanteando. Donde dice Imagen = atributos temarca los pixeles de ancho y alto que tienen la foto. Cuando  tenés menos de 1024 x 1024 ya la podés subir.
Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Mar 2, 2014)

ahi van fotos (en orden) de entradas,salidas y perillas que estan inmediatamente por debajo del auxiliar....todo esto X4, porque tengo 4 auxiliares,2pre y 2post.

Luego va una foto comprimida en rar de otras conexiones que estan justo a la derecha de lo anterior (mono SUM,phantom power,mix insert R y L,etc). 

Por ultimo envio en las ultimas fotos las conexiones y perillas que tiene la consola.

Tambien entiendo que para conectar la potencia a los altavoces principales ésta debe estar lo mas cerca posible de los altavoces , es decir en el escenario, para no gastar metros en cable. que en definitiva es la misma idea para la conexion de los monitores como antes me comentaste...el tema es por donde envio la señal de la mezcladora a traves del snake para llegar a la potencia en el escenario??



ahi van los 2 ultimos rar..


----------



## crimson (Mar 5, 2014)

Hola pablolec, ahí tenés una foto de un snake tradicional, las canon hembra son para entrar los micrófonos. y las canon macho son para envíos de auxiliar, lo mismo que los jacks de 1/4 que están abajo.
En esta foto está el tema de las salidas. Me parece que el p/b es una entrada auxiliar. Entrale con un mp3 a ver qué hace.


En esta foto tenés los master de los auxiliares y el efecto:


Las otras fotos son simples, los tonos y los auxiliares, mas el máster. Igual voy a ver si preparo algo simple para el uso de consolas.
Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Mar 5, 2014)

Gracias! lo que me parece raro es que la consola no tenga ninguna salida de grabacion de toda la mezcla, supongo que si quiero grabar un canal especifico lo saco por el direct-pre del canal en cuestion. Efectivamente el p/b es para entrada de mp3 o externos...

    Yo tenia entendido que un compresor se mete por algunos de los auxiliares prefader, pero si esta esta entrada(insert), es mejor asi libero un auxiliar y lo puedo usar para otra cosa.
Por otro lado todavia no tengo ningun rack de efectos, con que seria conveniente comenzar? me parece que un compresor despues un ecualizador de esos que detectan acoples y algun reverb o en su defecto para reemplazar este ultimo obtener un rack multiefectos.No se si podes recomendar marcas buenas y economicas.

     Ademas quisiera saber como seria la conexion correcta de mis equipos y para no gastar metros de cable como antes mencionabamos. 
     Tengo 2 parlantes peavey pv215 de 350RMS c/u y una potencia de 1200 W, segun las especificaciones funciona a 4ohms y a 8ohms...para mi seria mejor colocar esta potencia junto con la de los retornos en el escenario(como para disminuir metros de cable),enviarla por el snake, y despues hacer algun conexion en paralelo de los 2 bafles, es decir que entre a uno y desde éste sacar un cable hacia el otro bafle, aclaro que la potencia tiene las prestaciones de modo "BRIDGE" y "PARALELL".
La tecla de sensivity con las opciones: 1,44v;1,0v;0,7v y la tecla ground con las opciones: lft,gnd que funcion tienen?

Que mecanismo utilizarias para que los cables del snake no queden colgando digamos haciendo fuerza teniendo en cuenta que la consola tiene todas las entradas en la parte superior?

Los racks conviene armarlos por partes? o sea uno chico para 2 potencias y otro chico para los efectos?(compresor,ecualizador,etc)

     Tendria que para mas adelante gestionar alguna compra de bafles que den 600 W RMS para darl provecho ya que esto lo utilizamos en la iglesia y a veces se hacen eventos al aire libre.

Gacias por seguir respondiendo. Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Mar 7, 2014)

Hola pablo, yo no me complico la vida con efectos y procesadores, sólo los necesarios. Yo te aconsejaría un compresor - limitador y un ecualizador. Con eso es suficiente. Los conectaría así:

Los procesadores los saco por los insert principales y la potencia por las salidas mixL y mixR. Luego del insert, ya salen procesadas.
Las potencias las tenés que setear en 1,44V (+4dBu) que es lo normal en este tipo de trabajos.
Tengo un snake que viene con ésto:

es como una red y un ganchito para evitar que tironeen los cables.
Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Mar 7, 2014)

Que bien! gracias! y otra cosa, tengo una potencia luxell de 400W RMS y 2 bafles de 8 ohms, la potencia tiene las opciones STEREO y BRIDGE, podria yo conectar en modo BRIDGE los dos parlantes en serie? los ohms se suman o se dividen? o no me queda otra que sacar conectar por canal...lo ideal seria hacer la conexion en serie para los retornos (cuanto menos cables en escenario mejor).

Gracias! Gracias!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crimson (Mar 8, 2014)

Hola pablolec,como poder, se puede. (En serie= 16ohms nunca en paralelo= 4ohms porque en bridge podés estropear las salidas). Lo que pasa es que vas a tener un sólocanal de monitores, esto es: una sola mezcla. Si lo usás para algo tipo misa / celebración de la palabra va sin problemas, ahora cuando lo usás con musicos te quedás un poco corto, porque por experiencia: cada músico quiere su mezcla propia.
Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Mar 8, 2014)

mmmmmm... no entendi bien si lo pongo en modo bridge y los conecto en serie a los parlantes de 8 ohms puedo estropear las salidas? pasa que is lo dejo en stereo y hago una conexion en serie a partir de un solo canal ahi si voy a estropear las salidas...Tal vez este confundiendo conexion en serie y en paralelo...para mi es lo mismo....

Si, gralmente se usa una guitarra acustica o 2, un teclado y bajo....si saco por el auxiliar 1 prefader los retornos tendria que retomar la linea y pasarlo por un ecualizador? especificamente para los retornos? se que profesionalmente se hace una mezcla aparte sobre el escenario para los monitores pero ya es demasiado para lo que necesito...supongo que ajustando frecuencias con un ecualizador se puede acmodar bien el tema del monitoreo de cada instrumento...

al sacar los monitores por AUX PRE estos no son afectados por el compresor y ecualizador que yo inserte en la mezcla?


----------



## crimson (Mar 9, 2014)

Hola pablolec, para el tema conexiones de parlantes podés ver éste tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/conexion-serie-paralelo-parlantes-11742/
Ahora, si vas a ser sonidista, tenés que conocer la principal máxima, que dice:
"*...no hay nada más insufrible sobre la tierra que un músico arriba del escenario...*"
Yo no soy de la idea que uses una sola línea de retornos, podés usar dos, una para la música y otra para la palabra. No es bueno eso de andar ahorrando cables, porque si tenés una línea de retorno te van a pedir tres; si tenés dos te van a pedir cinco y si tenés cuatro te piden nueve... ¡nunca están conformes!
Por otro lado, una cosa es que uses eq + limitador en las salidas _de programa, _(lo que la gente escucha), que lo sacás por los insert generales que tenés en Mix L y Mix R. Eso es para aprovechar al máximo la potencia de tu amplificador final y lograr una buena adaptación acústica a la sala donde estás trabajando. Otra cosa son las salidas de AUX 1 pre y AUX 2 pre que son las que usás para retornos. Estas son afectadas por los controles de tono (HI, LO) de cada canal, *pero no por el ecualizador*, porque éste trabaja sobre la mezcla de salida. 
Podés poner eq's en las salidas de retornos, pero te complicarías mucho, yo sólo uso unos limitadores en los retornos, porque tengo potencias chicas (100W) y clipean enseguida. Con el compresor "achatás" el rango dinámico y parece que suenan más fuerte.
Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Mar 13, 2014)

que claras las respuestas! digamos que tendria que tener 2 compresores, uno para la mezcla y otro para el monitoreo. 

1- En cuanto al monitoreo estoy pensando en comprar 2 bafles de 8ohms c/u de 200w RMS c/u para usarlos con la potencia luxell que te comentaba. Tengo 2 auxiliares prefader y quisiera aprovecharlos para sacar por un lado la musica de los instrumentos y por el otro lo que son voces como me recomendaste antes...como hago esto? tendria que hacer entrar estas dos señales auxiliares a una consola pequeña que haga un paneo de los instrumentos para la izquierda y un paneo de las voces para la izquierda? o eso se panea desde la mixer principal?

2- Por otra parte como no hago paneos frontales por los altavoces estaria bueno sacar una señal (L o R) de la mixer principal, mandar la señal por el snake y de ahi meter esa señal a la potencia principal y que de alli se haga stereo y pase a los altavoces. Como es posible hacer esto?

3- que parametros se debern mirar en un compresor de rack?

4- que parametros mirar en un microfono ambiental como para coros? teniendo en cuenta que nunca sobrepasa las 10 personas en el coro.

Los datos de mi equipamiento:
- Amplificador de potencia american pro apx1200.
- Amplificador de potencia luxell400.
- Snake de 4 envios XLR y 16 entradas XLR.
- 2 bafles peavey pv215 de 350 w RMS 8OHMS c/u.
- 2 bafles retornos de 200w c/u y de 8ohms.


Saludos y muchas gracias por la info.!


----------



## crimson (Mar 14, 2014)

pablolec dijo:


> ... digamos que tendria que tener 2 compresores, uno para la mezcla y otro para el monitoreo. `



No, creo que con la Luxell para los retornos te alcanza, yo uso compresor porque mis potencias son muy chicas, en tucaso no es necesario.



> 1- En cuanto al monitoreo estoy pensando en comprar 2 bafles de 8ohms c/u de 200w RMS c/u para usarlos con la potencia luxell que te comentaba. Tengo 2 auxiliares prefader y quisiera aprovecharlos para sacar por un lado la musica de los instrumentos y por el otro lo que son voces como me recomendaste antes...como hago esto? tendria que hacer entrar estas dos señales auxiliares a una consola pequeña que haga un paneo de los instrumentos para la izquierda y un paneo de las voces para la izquierda? o eso se panea desde la mixer principal?



El auxiliar 1prefader lo podés usar del lado izquierdo y el prefader2 del lado derecho. Vas mezclando de acuerdo a lo que te haga falta. El "paneo" lo hacés dándole más volumen a un pote o a otro. No hace falta otra consola, sería redundante.



> 2- Por otra parte como no hago paneos frontales por los altavoces estaria bueno sacar una señal (L o R) de la mixer principal, mandar la señal por el snake y de ahi meter esa señal a la potencia principal y que de alli se haga stereo y pase a los altavoces. Como es posible hacer esto?



Ponés la APX 1200 en "parallel", con una sola entrada tenés el mismo sonido en las dos salidas, aparte esta potencia tiene compresor - limitador incorporado.



> 3- que parametros se debern mirar en un compresor de rack?



Los compresores son standard hoy en día, después voy a hacer un post explicando cómo se usa.



> 4- que parametros mirar en un microfono ambiental como para coros? teniendo en cuenta que nunca sobrepasa las 10 personas en el coro.



Fijate en éste post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/microfonos-ambientales-escenario-87968/



Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Mar 14, 2014)

GRACIAS!
bien...entonces ponieno la potencia APX en modo parallel lo que haria es solamente enviar una de las dos señales (L o R) desde la consola por la snake y de ahi entrar a la potencia sea por L o R y la potencia misma me lo hace stereo.?..disculpa que sea tan redundate con este tema...

En l que respocta a microfonos te preguntaba que datos tecnicos necesito mirar...en realidad tengo en vista el behringer c2, el c4 o el samson c02 que si te fijas vienen 2 lapices....generalmente microfoneo 10 personas o una obra de no mas de 5 o 6 personas.


----------



## crimson (Mar 14, 2014)

pablolec dijo:


> bien...entonces ponieno la potencia APX en modo parallel lo que haria es solamente enviar una de las dos señales (L o R) desde la consola por la snake y de ahi entrar a la potencia sea por L o R y la potencia misma me lo hace stereo.?..disculpa que sea tan redundate con este tema...



No, la potencia no lo _hace estéreo_ sino que lo hace monofónico; la señal que entra por una sola entrada es reproducida por los dos parlantes al mismo tiempo. Hacé una prueba, no vas a romper nada.




> En l que respocta a microfonos te preguntaba que datos tecnicos necesito mirar...en realidad tengo en vista el behringer c2, el c4 o el samson c02 que si te fijas vienen 2 lapices....generalmente microfoneo 10 personas o una obra de no mas de 5 o 6 personas.


 
Si usás esos micrófonos vas a tener que apretar el botón rojo de "Phantom Power +48V" porque son de condensador, y se alimenta con esa tensión que sale de la consola. Zafan, pero ojo que son muy sensibles, no abuses de la ganancia porque el acople viene enseguida.

Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Mar 14, 2014)

esta bien, voy a probarlo...no se que con ese presupuesto que microfonos comprar..la verdad me estoy volviendo ciego con eso.. bien gracias por todo y por ahora,jeje.. esperamos el manual de la mezcladora! jajaaa. Saludos!


----------



## pablolec (Mar 15, 2014)

Con respecto a los microfonos ambientales, los utilizaria en un recinto que tiene el escenario con una supericie de 7 u 8 metros por 5. o sea 35 m2...y a veces en lugares al exterior..pero nunca mas de 10 personas...si acomodo bien los altavoces y no le doy casi nada de retornos decis que se acoplan? la verdad que no se bien entonces que marca y modelo comprar...

Si quiero comprimir toda la mezcla completa y aplicar el compresor por el "mix instert" cual seria mas factible comprar? el behringer mdx2600, behringer mdx4600, el american pro cl8000, el dbx266 o el alesis que anda por esos precios?

ya me arme los cablecitos para monitorear por un lado la musica y por el otro las voces,jeje...

Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Mar 17, 2014)

Hola pablolec, fijate lo que comentaba en este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/microfonos-ambientales-escenario-87968/#post739068
¿Cuál es el tema de estos micrófonos? Su área de cobertura, fijate este croquis:

Si ponés un electret "colgando" va a tomar sonido de los parlantes y te va a acoplar, en cambio un dinámico tipo SM57 tiene un area de cobertura más direccional. Por eso, si vas a amplificar coros,si lo hacés con dinámicos pueden ir colgados por encima (el método que yo uso con excelentes resultados) si usás electret, tienen que ir sí o sí con pies "mirando" al coro y la parte de atrás (el punto "sordo" del micrófono) a la sala. 
Cualquier compresor de los que nombraste es bueno, aunque tu potencia tiene uno incorporado, a medida que te volvés viejo vas usando menos chiches...
Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Mar 17, 2014)

Si, supongo que cada vez queres sonar mas natural, lo que no me gusta del sonido que manejo es que a veces cuando conecto musica desde una notebook por ejemplo, cada pista tiene una ganancia distinta y cuando pongo una lista de reproduccion tengo que estar al tanto de los volumenes para que no molesten...o la caida de un microfono...ese tipo de cosas... Ahora que lo pienso eso es puede comprar mas adelante y ahora tal vez me vaya por un ecualizador ya que donde estoy siempre hay un "pitido" molesto una frecuencia media que rompe con el teclado, y no hay forma de sacarla con el ecualizador de la consola... (tal vez el behringer que te detecta la frecuencia del acople si es que opinas bien de el,jeje).

Si tenes razon, seguramente vaya por los behringer o samson...

ah, y una cosita mas...los cables que salen de la potencia de los retornos hacia los retornos deben ser balanceados? porque ayer me paso que conecte y uno se escuchaba mas que el otro y por separado andaban iguales... bue no se que paso...

Saludos! gracias!


----------



## crimson (Mar 17, 2014)

Hola pablolec, los ecualizadores Behringer son buenos, yo uso los FBQ3102 y funcionan excelentemente bien.
Los que te detectan el acople son los feedback killer o feedback destroyer y los Behringer tienen una gama interesante de modelos, todos muy recomendables.
Los cables que *salen* de la potencia de los retornos hacia los retornos *no pueden* ser nunca balanceados, porque tenés un vivo y una masa. En los micrófonos balanceados tenés dos vivos y una masa, ahí sí podés usar cable balanceado. La diferencia de volumen puede ser por algun falso contacto o algo así.
Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Mar 17, 2014)

Claro si encontré un manual de sonido que dice que no son balanceados...

1- Resulta que fui a probar solo y tranqui sin ninguna presión de los instrumentos y todo el tema...Tengo 4 envios en la pachera A,B,C,D el A y B los uso para mandar la señal L y R de la mixer hacia la potencia ppal, y el C y D los uso para 2 canales auxiliares el aux1 y el aux2, como para tener mas control de los monitores...ahora resulta que me di por aludido que el aux1 no anda! no tiene salida! (el aux2 si)no se porque..probe todas las combinaciones de cables; las entradas y salidas de la potencia de los monitores andan perfecto, los envios C y D andan ambos pero siempre con envio de señal del aux2, probe solamente conectando el aux1 y nada...mudo mudo....los masters de los aux están todos arriba asi que no me queda otra que pensar que se rompio…aunque es raro… sera algun problema de envio de señal por el snake? que puede haber pasado? porque hasta hace un tiempo funcionaba...

2- Necesito saber como usar buses en esta consola, el manual lo busque por toda la internet y no esta...para mi se puede hacer algo con los dos plug que estan por debajo de los auxiliares y ademas el fader dice 13/14 como si fueran grupos, la verdad no se me ocurre como puede ser que se agrupen las señales de cada canal a esos faders... las fotos de esto te las mande en otro mensaje anterior pero no me diste muchos detalles...si me das una mano te lo agradeceria...

3- suponiendo que quiero mas de 2 retornos por separado y no me quedan mas aux pre disponibles, pero si envios en el snake...las salidas "direct pre" de cada canal se pueden usar para retornos?

Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Mar 19, 2014)

pablolec dijo:


> 1- Resulta que fui a probar solo y tranqui sin ninguna presión de los instrumentos y todo el tema...Tengo 4 envios en la pachera A,B,C,D el A y B los uso para mandar la señal L y R de la mixer hacia la potencia ppal, y el C y D los uso para 2 canales auxiliares el aux1 y el aux2, como para tener mas control de los monitores...ahora resulta que me di por aludido que el aux1 no anda! no tiene salida! (el aux2 si)no se porque..probe todas las combinaciones de cables; las entradas y salidas de la potencia de los monitores andan perfecto, los envios C y D andan ambos pero siempre con envio de señal del aux2, probe solamente conectando el aux1 y nada...mudo mudo....los masters de los aux están todos arriba asi que no me queda otra que pensar que se rompio…aunque es raro… sera algun problema de envio de señal por el snake? que puede haber pasado? porque hasta hace un tiempo funcionaba...



Puede ser que haya fallado, si el plug que está en aux1 lo pasás a aux2 y el retorno funciona no hay mucho para investigar: si es blanco y en jarra = es leche, probablemente la salida de aux1 haya dejado de funcionar, más si hace un tiempo funcionaba. 



> 2- Necesito saber como usar buses en esta consola, el manual lo busque por toda la internet y no esta...para mi se puede hacer algo con los dos plug que estan por debajo de los auxiliares y ademas el fader dice 13/14 como si fueran grupos, la verdad no se me ocurre como puede ser que se agrupen las señales de cada canal a esos faders... las fotos de esto te las mande en otro mensaje anterior pero no me diste muchos detalles...si me das una mano te lo agradeceria...



Para agrupar por grupos tendría que tener unas perillitas como en la consola que te mando en la foto: esto es: un switch lo manda a la mezcla princpal, otra a grupo 1-2 y otra a grupo 3-4. En la foto que me mandaste no los alcanzo a distinguir, y no consigo manual, tampoco.




> 3- suponiendo que quiero mas de 2 retornos por separado y no me quedan mas aux pre disponibles, pero si envios en el snake...las salidas "direct pre" de cada canal se pueden usar para retornos?



Se pueden, pero tendrías que hacer un mezclador externo, sino, usar los aux post.

Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Mar 19, 2014)

Si al parecer dejo de funcionar...y la consola no tiene los grupos, son solo salidas en estéreo que la verdad no se cual es la utilidad...te mando el manual oficial...Saludos! Gracias!


----------



## crimson (Mar 22, 2014)

*pablolec dijo:*
_Hola, te quería hacer una consulta, posiblemente este la posibilidad de cambiar los bafles peavey de 350 w rms c/u que tengo por algo de mas potencia, gralmente lo uso en un salón o un gimnasio no muy grande...tenia pensado unos samson de 600w rms (mi potencia es de 1280 w) también columnas. Que es mas optimo? comprar columnas o varios bafles mas chicos? tipo esos que son compactos con un driver+woofer de 15 y un subwoofer debajo._

Hola pablolec, las dos posibilidades son válidas, depende de la acústica del lugar y de las dimensiones. Si el lugar es medianamente chico y no tiene mucho cemento, y fundamentalmente, no tiene techo parabólico, te conviene la opción de dos baffles potentes:

El truco es ponerlos elevados y en ángulo, tienen que apuntar al medio del local y para abajo, cosa que el sonido sea absorbido por el público. Como en estos sistemas hay que poner toda la potencia en estos dos baffles, si "miran" el techo o las paredes vas a tener rebotes, que perjudican la inteligibilidad de la palabra. La ventaja de este sistema es que tenés un sólo frente de sonido. Si el lugar es muy largo, tiene parabólicos o excesiva cantidad de cemento está la versión de "sectores" (usada universalmente en templos o iglesias, donde la reverberancia es extrema):

Aquí sería lo ideal usar "demorados", que es un sistema digital que adapta los retardos de sonido, cosa que no haya problemas de sumas o restas de sonido. Para evitar este sistema, que es caro y difícil de implementar, se usa el truco de hacer que los baffles sean más pequeños y apunten a la gente, para que ésta absorba todo el sonido, por sectores. El fenómeno de "enmascaramiento" (el oído escucha el sonido más fuerte e ignora el más débil) hace que la gente escuche el parlante que tiene más cerca y no escuche el que tiene más lejos, con esto se evitan los cruces indebidos, que crean problemas de sumas o cancelaciones de fase. Si tenés subwoofeers van sí o sí en el piso delante del escenario, los graves son "rastreros". En fin, dá para pensarlo un rato...
Saludos C


----------



## pablolec (Mar 22, 2014)

bien, lo que todavía no me queda claro que es:

1- la cancelación de fase..lo googlee y todavía no lo puedo entender..puede que suceda en mi caso con estas dos columnas? depende del bafle o es lo que escuchan los mics? como hago para eliminarla o suprimirla? gracias.
2- como analizo las frecuencias que acoplan en la iglesia? siempre que se conecta el teclado pareciera que hay un acople en medios, pero si le bajo suena como flaco...de todas formas pasa que por ejemplo se toca el acorde de la ("A") pareciera que el sonido se agranda exponencialmente, como si se subiera el volumen..pero entiendo que es una frecuencia que acopla por las características del recinto. Me gustaría hacer un análisis de frecuencias con ruido rosa o algo asi pero no tengo muy en claro como hacerlo porque no tengo interfaz externa de audio. Informándome me entere que haciendo esa prueba uno detecta gráficamente las frecuencias mas susceptibles al acople en un recinto especifico. No se que podes comentarme de esto. Gracias!


----------

